# Growing out little boy's hair



## Mica

Hi again. I am on a posting frenzy, it would seem! 
Wondered if any of you have grown out your boys' hair, and may have pointers for the "awkward" phase. 
I have never cut LO's hair. I am going to try to attach a pic so you can see what we're working with. It is pretty straight although it is starting to curl on the ends. I want to let it grow past his shoulders, but we have a ways to go. I want it to be all one length as well, but we'll see because it has grown at different lengths. I don't know if I need to trim it, and if so, where and how much. (Never mind that his dad doesn't want me to touch it AT ALL.) 
It has just gotten to a point in the front that the hair is starting to get in his eyes at times. When I am with him, I sweep it out of his eyes, over to the side. The hair on the sides is long enough to tuck behind his ear, but it has a curl on it so it doesn't want to stay so it just sticks out to the sides. The back is long enough that even with the curl it lays pretty flat. 
With a girl I feel like I could use clips or little rubber bands or a headband or something. I have tried just putting in bobby pin the same color as his hair but it ends up looking girly. I've even tried putting a cloth headband and a bandana in his hair, but he just tears it out. 
I think maybe my last solution (unless you have another one) is product, but what? I want something that's got good hold but that is gentle enough for baby - no fragrances, prefer no alcohol, other harsh ingredients.
Suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







CAM01763.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 40


----------



## NotNic

We tried to grow our son's hair out as its a beautiful, shiny golden blonde and had a lovely texture. Sadly his hair grows a bit square and when its a little shorter he looks like he's got a Paul Weller mullet and longer like an overgrown pudding basin haircut. :haha: We did used to use product - normally a little serum or my beach hair spray (so a light textured hold). The other alternative is cutting in a side fringe which is what we also did. Now he has shorter sides and back and textured layers on the top, still keeping the parting to allow us to brush the fringe over.


----------



## aimee-lou

Edward has never had his hair cut. He's got wonderful mousey ringlets! lol 

It's starting to come good but some morning he does look a bit of a haystack! lol
 



Attached Files:







10827998_10155267211125595_1555405495487773362_o.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Bex84

Haven't dealt with it myself as my son is still baby but what about children's detangle spray as product as will give a bit of hold to it. It works for if my daughter (whose hair goes in ringlets) fringe curls up doing the something about Mary style


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh and my hubby has ringlets (where Edward gets his lol) and I use hubby's product on him which is John Frieda Frizz Ease Dream Curls (Very manly lol). I holds and stops the frizz. His fringe naturally goes off to the side like in the pic but he does get annoyed if it goes in his eyes and I do think I should cut him a fringe but I think that would look silly! 

At the moment the weather is such that he always has a hat on when out, and sunhats in the summer until it's weighed down enough lol. :haha:


----------



## Mica

Thanks all. I like these suggestions! 
Aimee Lou, I am smiling because Edward (who is sooo cute!) has hair very much like my Teddy does, and I am looking at his birthday cake in your pic. I will be making a truck cake for a two-year-old in a few months - mine! I guess it's a somewhat typical cake for a two-year-old boys!
I might try the detangler (which we'll need before long anyway, as his hair gets longer) or something else formulated for kiddos. Wanna get something that will last all day though. I keep picking him up from daycare and he's got hobo hair lol, it's just getting so shaggy and wild!


----------

